# Steelcraft Trike With Tubes ?



## mrg (Feb 6, 2015)

*Steelcraft trike with air tires*

We're air tires ( valve stems ) a option


----------



## John (Feb 6, 2015)

Mark that is nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2015)

That trike is awesome! You going to restore or leave as-is? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 6, 2015)

I have never seen a tricycle with air tires but it sure looks correct. Do the vale stem holes in the rims look like they were drilled out or factory? That is a really cool trike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 6, 2015)

That's the trike Batman rode on as a kid


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2015)

the tires appear to be like clinchers (Firestone) and the stem holes look og, I don't remember how bad the paint was (It was 20-25 yrs ago) so I was going to restore,that's what you did in the 80's, kinda wish I would have left it but I know I wouldn't have touched it if the paint was even OK and Mike Batmans had a rocket on it.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 6, 2015)

Gotta do that in Black and yellow....Batman style!!!! Revolving red light on it too...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 6, 2015)

They made em' like that!!Just dont see many like it..>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>KILLER TRIKE<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 6, 2015)

Yup, it was an option!  They are indeed rare.  Sold through BF Goodrich stores I believe!


----------



## mrg (Feb 7, 2015)

don't think this one sold in bfg stores, it has Firestones (20x2.00 front, 12x2.00 backs) unless they wore out the originals, I think it was maroon with cream scollops.


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2016)

Still wondering what store or brand this Steelcraft  was with the Firestone air tires was sold under?, o yea, I still cant edit the title to say tubes !


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 9, 2016)

From 1937 Sears catalog page...


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 9, 2016)

Have you looked through 1930s Firestone catalogs?


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Mar 9, 2016)

That is a beautiful trike


----------



## Puruconm (Mar 9, 2016)

Real RARE Beauty  Mark  Like it


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2016)

Just noticed the frame (head-lite) is different on the sears bike.


----------



## locomotion (Mar 14, 2016)

that is a mean looking trike
nice


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice - looks like it belongs in Mad Max.


----------

